# What time does it get light in the morning?



## Madam_max (20 October 2008)

Silly question, but I am not often awake very early. What time is is light enough to ride now?


----------



## Hippona (20 October 2008)

Well.....its pitch black at 6.20- (when I am mucking out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) just starting to get light about 7.20- should be ok by 8am.


----------



## Halfstep (20 October 2008)

7.15 ish.


----------



## Madam_max (20 October 2008)

OK thanks.  Broken pony can't be schooled for the mo and I can only just get round a 10 min block in the PM.


----------



## Archangel (20 October 2008)

When the clocks go back on 26th it is lighter in the mornings (for a while).  Am not looking forward to winter.


----------



## HelsB (20 October 2008)

We go out about 7.15 am - or we did last week anyway, it changes daily at the mo!


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 October 2008)

Depends where you are really as the sun rises in the east and sets in the west.  In the SW we are the last to get dark (probably not by long) and the last to get light in the morning.  It was only just getting light at about 730 when I got up, but we have bad weather today as well.
It tends to be dark by 645ish and pitch black shortly after 7ish.


----------



## chunklovescooks (20 October 2008)

gets light at about 7 here, so we put them out at about 7.15 then muck out, then off to school!


----------



## Sprout (20 October 2008)

If its not a miserable day, then usually light by about 7am but clocks change this weekend!


----------

